# Went Camping



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

A lake at 6 am.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice, where are you at?

I went to ohiopyle last year (south of pittsburgh), that was an awesome place.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

Racoon Creek State Park. It's just 20 minutes from the airport.


----------

